# All around n00b



## kodora81 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey everyone! I've been lurking at some other MA related forums, but this one so far seems to have the most traffic (it's always disappointing checking on a forum the next day and seeing 1 whopping new post). 

My name is Linda, and I've been studying Goju Ryu Karate for almost a year now. I'm still researching and learning about the concepts of style and lineage, so I'm not overly sure where my dojo fits in. I trained at the same dojo over 20 years ago when I was a kid (made it to yellow belt), and somewhere along the line lost interest and stopped going. After many years of being rather "unkind" to my body, I decided to finally finish something that I'd started - I walked in to my old dojo and signed back up. I had no real thought or interest in the "style" of martial art I was about to delve back into, but I just knew that I had to start somewhere and this was the place. 

I admit, at first my motivation was a commitment to myself, but eventually I began to really enjoy going. I'd say that I'm primarily interested in the physical and mental benefits of martial arts (the discipline and hard work suits my personality), but as I learn more I'm becoming more confident and interested in the actual self defence skills and real world applications. I'm such a relative newb that I'm sure I have long to go before these things will "gel" in my mind for me. Right now I'm just focusing on keeping an open mind and working my hardest when I'm in class. 

I enjoy reading and talking about my hobbies as much as possible (a little obsessive like that), hence why I'm here. I'm looking forward to spending some time here at Martial Talk. 

:cheers:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome!  It's never too late to begin - or to restart, as you did.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## francium (Oct 9, 2012)

From one brand-new person to another- nice to meet you!


----------



## seasoned (Oct 9, 2012)

Greeting and welcome to MT..........


----------



## WC_lun (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome!  Being a newb isn't bad.  Think about how much new stuff you'll be experiencing!  Good job on starting back with something that interested you in the past.  Most people just make excuses why they can't do that.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome to the site! and don't worry:there's a lot of traffic here. at least, enough to never get bored (so far)


----------



## kodora81 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome. 

I literally just got back from the dojo, and received my official invite for this month's belt grading. I feel like I'm well prepared for it, so I'm totally psyched! 

:bangahead:


----------



## Steve (Oct 9, 2012)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 9, 2012)

kodora81 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome.
> 
> I literally just got back from the dojo, and received my official invite for this month's belt grading. I feel like I'm well prepared for it, so I'm totally psyched!
> 
> :bangahead:


Congratulations!!! :cheers:


----------



## Takai (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome to MT. 

Best wishes on your upcoming grading.


----------



## MJS (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome to MT and congrats on your upcoming test!


----------



## Mauthos (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome from another newbie to the boards and congrats and good luck for your grading. :asian:


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome to MT!  Glad you got back into MA and are enjoying the experience.  Let us know how your grading goes.  I am sure it will go well.


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and good luck on your grading!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

